# Horse movies



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Alright. I hate horse movies. How un-realistic they are. Like Flicka, how she is going crazy in the arena and the girl just calls her name and she automatically calms down. Im sorry, but i find that extremely un-realistic. Or those puffy little cute and fluffy movies about the perfect ponies that is every little girls dream. They don't show how much work is put into horses, and what really goes into them.

I used to know a girl, who was inlove with the show Wild Fire. She has never ridden a horse in her life. She thought that she had a "special" bond with horses and they would just listen to her and she was just somethin big and bad. Well, at the time i was training my first pony and i was best friends with her sister. I was talking to her sister about my problems with my pony. The girl buds in and says "Your horse you listen to _me_" So a few weeks later after she continued to boast and brag about how she had a special bond with horses and she understands them. She finally asked if she could ride him. Ofcourse i said no because i could barely stay on let alone her. Once i left she didn't listen. She got on my pony and of course fell off. 

See. Its that kind of thing that bugs me. Those stupid horse movies and horse shows don't show what it really takes to own and ride a horse. Gives children un-realistic ideas about horses and they end up making a fool out of them selves or getting hurt.

Yes i know its TV for you. But i just need to rant.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> Alright. I hate horse movies. How un-realistic they are. Like Flicka, how she is going crazy in the arena and the girl just calls her name and she automatically calms down. Im sorry, but i find that extremely un-realistic. Or those puffy little cute and fluffy movies about the perfect ponies that is every little girls dream. They don't show how much work is put into horses, and what really goes into them.
> 
> I used to know a girl, who was inlove with the show Wild Fire. She has never ridden a horse in her life. She thought that she had a "special" bond with horses and they would just listen to her and she was just somethin big and bad. Well, at the time i was training my first pony and i was best friends with her sister. I was talking to her sister about my problems with my pony. The girl buds in and says "Your horse you listen to _me_" So a few weeks later after she continued to boast and brag about how she had a special bond with horses and she understands them. She finally asked if she could ride him. Ofcourse i said no because i could barely stay on let alone her. Once i left she didn't listen. She got on my pony and of course fell off.
> 
> ...


some movies do seem unrealistic...like Flicka...but even though they are I enjoy them just the same

Like any movie, they want to potray the main characters/animals as laid back, and just fun to be around. Maybe they think that by potraying a horse as a possible danger might turn off people from seeing it. I agree that they should make a movie that's more accurate on owning and riding a horse


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

the original flicka was amazing. I did think that the new one was kind of stupid, but i like orginial movies better than remakes.
There was one movie i saw on animal planet (i think it was on animal planet) about the whole process of taking care of horses. It was pretty interesting. I didn't see the whole movie tho.

As for Wildfire, Horse people already knows what goes on. But that show is more about the actors than the horses.

There was also a series a while back on animal planet about the raising, training, upkeep, care and racing of TBs. It wasn't on very long but it was very informative i thought.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I have to disagree with you on that one. I love horse movies, programmes. I think the majority of horse/pony movies may be alittle unrealistic at times, but they portray a special bond between animals and man. A bond that some people dream of, an experience that can have young ones or older ones alike, dreaming of being the next super international rider in whichever discipline. Or having such an experience that measures up to those in the movies. Some people are lucky enough to get there too.
I grew up watching Black Beauty, The Black Stallion, Pharlap and International Velvet and countless other films and programmes. Some are based on true stories/facts, some people can have that bond with their equine friend. All of those are realistic to an extent, as they do show the work involved etc.
My daughter loves watching anything horsey, and I encourage her to do so. It helps her understand the value of love and friendship between a person and their animal, whether it be cat, dog, horse, bird etc.....

I feel alittle sorry for your friend. For her to be as sure as that, that she was able to sort your horses problems out, someone along the way must have encouraged her that she was genuinely able. It must have been quite a shock to herself that she wasn't as well bonded as she thought. I've never heard of the show "Wild fire", what is it?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah some all time favorites of mine: Phar Lap (a true story) and International Velvet (no nothing to do with National Velvet). Those 2 movie I adore. Dreamer was just a good family movie all around. The horse whisperer was to lovie dovie for me, flicka I thought was ridiculous, the Black Stallion (the series) was just brilliant, Black Beauty an all around good family movie.

Other than that I really enjoy equestrian DVDs in general, whether its show jumping (my favorite) or the dressage KUR which just I find facinating.


----------



## gaelle (Mar 15, 2008)

*horse movies*

Hi!

I am making a thesis about training horses for the cinema from 1945 to today.
I've read all books dealing of that subject, so I know Mc Cutcheon, Glenn Randall, Yakima Canutt and Fat Jones stable...

But I've no informations about wranglers now, in recent films.

In France, there are Mario Luraschi who has made the stunt in The Musketeer and Brothers Grimm for example...

We have also Georges Branche and JF Pignon who made "dance with him" ("Danse avec lui", I think it was gone out just in France). It's a really bad movie, and the film director made it af if the horse was a therapy for people who doesn't know what they want in life.

I like films with action, not so much psychology. In France, almost all movies are psychological dramas. it's very boring!
I think american movies are turned on action, and I love that!

Does anyone know about new wranglers and new techniques for the cinema?


Thanks...

PS : I express mayself badly in english, thus don't hesitate to correct me!!! It's a good exercise for me!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I see your point about horse movies giving a romatasized view or horse ownership, but I also think they are great for getting people involved in our sport who might otherwise not be interested. 
Its like when 101 Dalmations is rereleased they have a run on Dalmation puppys. Then the shelters get overun with them because they are very active lifestyle dogs and not good couch potato house/family dogs. 
I love horsey movies too, but realize its all hollywood :lol: 

gaelle-sorry can't help you out, I can't think of any wrangler type movies at the moment except old cowboy movies.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

I dont think it matters how cheesy or "un-realistic" they make the movies, the point is that is shares the connections w/ horse and human, and portrays the beauty of the sport. 
That's the stuff that makes kids go coo coo horse crazy and begin their journey in the horse world. If the movies made a huge hoo-rah about the time, money, effort, and not so magical moments of horses it wouldn't be so intriguing for them. And it would be besides the point. 
And if not directed at kids, movies like Flicka are to get people's mind out of the box and encourage them to see horse's in a different light, or use their imagination. 
That being said, bring on the cheesy and unrealistic movies! It sure beats violence, sex and drugs.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I love horse movies!

I agree many of them are unrealistic, though. :-( I do tend to point out the unrealistic parts and laugh at them.

I do watch and enjoy the series "Wildfire." I got irritated last season, though, because there was hardly anything in there about horses. :x 

I liked Dreamer, Flicka, Seabiscuit, Hidalgo, the Snowy River movies, Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken, Dark Horse, Primo Baby (though the lead actress annoyed me a lot),

The new Black Beauty disappointed me, and I was seriously not happy with The Horse Whisperer (I think because the horse magazine I subscribed to gave it such a rave review and my expectations were so high).

I loved the old "Black Stallion" tv series! *goes off to hunt for the series on DVD*


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

there's a _new_ black beauty?!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You know what I hate about movies? How they use more than one horse for the lead horse. For example the "Derby Stallion." The lead horse is a sorrel with a blaze and 3 or 4 stockings. When he first jumps the horse they show the top half of the horse and it's the right horse and then they show the bottom half and it's a bay horse?? Does that make sense. I just hate when they can't use the same horse and a very similar horse.

Even in "Black Beauty," they use at least 3 differet horses for Ginger.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh i know exactly what you're talking about!
Even in the show Wildfire, they use different horses all the time. And i always catch onto it. Like they'll be racing a horse that has no facial markings, but when you get a close up of the horse in the race, there's magically a start on his forehead. Or they'll use a bay stocky i'm going to guess qh, and then he'll be running and look like a thin TB.

I just find it hilarious.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I thinks it's rather funny as well. I should have been a movie critic....


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> there's a _new_ black beauty?!


LOL, well, maybe not "new." I think it came out in 1995 or something. I think it starred Docs Keepin Time. There was a really old Black Beauty movie before that (or maybe I'm thinking of the cartoon movie... anyone ever watch that?)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's probably the one i grew up with and love so much!
I thought they like just came out with a new one.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

If you want an AWESOME horse movie, watch Hot To Trot. It is one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------

